# Handi Works Palm Sander Replacement Pad



## Pitcher1_1 (Apr 16, 2014)

I have a Handi Works palm sander, Model HW4442 Type 1, and it works great, except the pad is worn slap out. So I bought a new Dewalt palm sander. But the Handi Works sander still has life in it. It just needs a new pad. Does anyone know where I can find or order a pad for this sander. Or a pad that would be interchangeable with it. This would be greatly appreciated.

Best regards


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Even though this is the _Hand Tools_ section, it's actually the non-powered _Hand Tools_ section. You'll get a much better response if you re-post this in the _Power Tool_ forum.


----------

